# Seltzer bottle values?



## PepsiCollector (Aug 18, 2014)

Anyone know the values of seltzer bottles?


----------



## PepsiCollector (Aug 18, 2014)

Specifically, a blue Orange Crush bottle.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't, I see they vary but also see Coke & Pepsi get big bucks. LEON.


----------



## PepsiCollector (Aug 18, 2014)

Pic


----------



## Eric (Aug 18, 2014)

Checking eBay a couple of Coca-Cola blue ones like this sold in July for $250 and $225.A Orange Crush clear bottle sold for $46. May depend on glass and also Town and City. Good Luck


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 19, 2014)

Be careful, there are a lot of fakes showing up.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 19, 2014)

cowseatmaize said:
			
		

> Be careful, there are a lot of fakes showing up.



Eric's right.  Very easy to fake.


----------



## PepsiCollector (Aug 19, 2014)

The reason I'm asking is there are two of them at a local auction coming up and I would love to add them to my collection, but not sure what they're worth so trying to figure out what to bid on them. I've never seen any of the blue ones before and know nothing about seltzer bottles. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 19, 2014)

I see auction results for the exact style of blue Orange Crush seltzer from roughly $50-100.  Probably depends on the exact city on them...might appeal to a local collector more if they are local.  I pay pretty good money for New Hampshire seltzer bottles just because there are so few of them.


----------



## jblaylock (Aug 19, 2014)

Here's a helpful article http://www.ebay.com/gds/F...000000003767570/g.html


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 19, 2014)

It is very helpful.


----------



## PepsiCollector (Aug 19, 2014)

Wish the pictures would have worked in that article. It would have been helpful to see exactly what to look for.


----------



## PepsiCollector (Aug 19, 2014)

The auction is labeled "50 years of collecting"


----------



## PepsiCollector (Aug 19, 2014)

Here's the actual pic of the bottles along with other bottles in the auction. I know nothing about seltzer, blob tops or sodas other than Pepsi. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## PepsiCollector (Aug 19, 2014)

One more.


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 20, 2014)

Wou all have got me confused.  To me a Seltzer bottle isn't a soda pop bottle.  It is a carbonated presurised bottle of water for concocting drinks for some distilled tickle in your throat. RED M.


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 20, 2014)

If the tops (which are typically marked) match the etching on the bottle, they should definitely be good.  If they don't match that doesn't mean much as the tops got swapped over the years.  I don't see any red flags on those two you have pictured...


----------



## PepsiCollector (Aug 20, 2014)

The seltzer bottles are from Iron Mountain, MI if that helps.


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 20, 2014)

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/orange-crush-bottling-co-george-lammi-290333985 http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/orange-crush-bottling-co-glass-104872724 Two Iron Mountain Orange Crush seltzers with matching tops sold on eBay in the last 4 years...so they are not particularly rare but are very likely legit.  Someone who has a Worthpoint subscription can tell you what those went for.


----------



## PepsiCollector (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks. Anyone have a worthpoint subscription


----------



## ACLbottles (Aug 20, 2014)

Do you know what's embossed on those hutches?


----------



## yooper (Aug 20, 2014)

where's the auction ? i collect upper peninsula seltzers and would like one for my collection. if both are the same contact me and maybe we can work out something


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 20, 2014)

Are these on ebay? Post a link? LEON..


----------



## yooper (Aug 20, 2014)

not on ebay on an auction house website. i called and left a message to see if i can make an absent bid


----------



## PepsiCollector (Aug 20, 2014)

So by asking for help, now I have competition? Nice! I guess I'll keep my questions to myself from now on.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 21, 2014)

I was only Interested in the Hutches if any from Michigan, not interested in seltzer. LEON.  P.S. Yeah, not cool to intercept.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 21, 2014)

> So by asking for help, now I have competition? Nice! I guess I'll keep my questions to myself from now on.


I'm not seeing that as a problem here but if your worried.... I guess so.Asking for opinions from potential competitors can't be the best idea.[]


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 21, 2014)

All you can do is *not* let them know where/why you are asking, but just post a general question.


----------



## acls (Aug 23, 2014)

Pepsi collector-can you tell me what the yellow and red bottle as that is to the right of the nehi  bottle? It looks interesting.


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 23, 2014)

PepsiCollector said:
			
		

> Pic





			
				PepsiCollector said:
			
		

> Here's the actual pic of the bottles along with other bottles in the auction. I know nothing about seltzer, blob tops or sodas other than Pepsi. Thanks again everyone.





			
				PepsiCollector said:
			
		

> One more.


I have seen ALL these same EXACT pics and there not from a auction?


----------



## PepsiCollector (Aug 24, 2014)

I'll take the blame. I gave out too much info. I'm still learning. I have to share the outcome of the auction with everyone though. I just got back. A woman from Iron Mountain, MI drove 4 hours to the auction for the Seltzer bottles. She won them and started crying. Found out afterwards, her father or grandfather owned the company that made the bottles. How cool is that. I wish I would have won them, but they went where the belonged!


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 24, 2014)

I agree it sounds like they made it to there proper home.


----------



## yooper (Aug 24, 2014)

what did they go for ?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 24, 2014)

I'd rather see something go back to it's place of originality, or at least to the survivors of whomever had it created, than have it in my collection. Next time, or the time after--there will be another chance-- you'll get one.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 24, 2014)

Did see take the hutches & all the other bottles in a lot or just the Seltzer(s)? LEON.


----------



## PepsiCollector (Aug 24, 2014)

Seltzers went on choice. She took both. I won one hutch, a John Grafs in mint condition and the rest of the bottles like swamp root, root beer extract, Lydia Pinkham's, amber Rawleigh's, Furst McNess Co., plus 5 more I got for $5 for all of them. It was at the end of the auction so they put the rest in a box and sold them as a lot. Luckily for me, no other bottle collectors were left. They were all in excellent condition too. No cracks, chips, or flee bites.  These obviously came from a picky collector.


----------



## M.C.Glass (Aug 24, 2014)

PepsiCollector said:
			
		

> So by asking for help, now I have competition? Nice! I guess I'll keep my questions to myself from now on.


It's about bottle love here. We're not the bottle professors!


----------



## yooper (Aug 24, 2014)

i don't believe the ladies story. heard it at least a dozen times. just like the story pepsi collector told me if he won both he would sell me one of them. now in a pm he said to be honest  i wasn't going to sell you one. takes all kinds in the collecting world i guess


----------



## PepsiCollector (Aug 24, 2014)

You mean like how you poached on my post and was going take the Seltzers from me? Then you said "She didn't need both" It was her families business! I stand by what I said. The bottles ended up where they belonged. I guess some people are too selfish to understand that!

I guess she was fake crying also?


----------



## yooper (Aug 24, 2014)

like PT Barnum said " there's a sucker born every minute " she took you hook line and sinker. you accuse me of poaching your post but understand it's public fourm. i wasn't going to take both from you i just wanted one. if you believe her story that's your problem


----------



## PepsiCollector (Aug 24, 2014)

The auctioneer didn't tell us her story until AFTER the bidding. So tell me how it affected anyone's bidding?


----------



## PepsiCollector (Aug 24, 2014)

The only one who's a sucker is you for believing I was going to give you one. You really think I would give the person who sabotaged my post, one of the bottles? I'd rather give one to one of the more honorable members.


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 24, 2014)

yooper said:
			
		

> i don't believe the ladies story. heard it at least a dozen times. just like the story pepsi collector told me if he won both he would sell me one of them. now in a pm he said to be honest  i wasn't going to sell you one. takes all kinds in the collecting world i guess


I believe it because what comes around goes around, the universe puts everything in tis proper place. By the way with the utmost respect Sir I do believe you are a proper SNAKE.


----------



## yooper (Aug 24, 2014)

gee pepsi collector are you one of the honorable members ? more than once you told me by pm you were going to buy these two bottles and if you got both for 200 you were going to sell me one for 100. then today you said by pm you were NEVER going to sell me one of the bottles. you blame me for hijacking your post yet it was YOU who posted the auction was called 50 years of collecting. i googled that and up popped the auction services website. they you blame me for stating it was at an auction house when a member asked if the bottles were on ebay. i never mentioned the name of the auction company on this thread. then you tell me by pm not to mention the name of the copmany or auction location because you would be outbid at the auction. pepsi collector you are a liar by telling me your were going to sell me one if you won the bottles. i placed an absent bid because i didn't trust you. i got a feeling you would have contacted me saying you won the bottles for x amount of money and i sent you payment for a bottle and i would have never received a bottle. blame me for hijacking your thread if you want. i really don't give two shits. you are far and away from being any type of honorable member. im done with this no need to waste my time on the likes of you. see ya wouldn't want to be ya !


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 24, 2014)

You are a new member and you do not know his or anyone else's character on this forum quite frankly I do believe you should apologize and take a long deep look at yourself. A person who immediately thinks another person is out to rip them off without even knowing them, thinks that way because that is how They think and Act.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 24, 2014)

Really, quit being childish with your bickering. It's really embarrassing when the cub is more mature than you.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 24, 2014)

I Had once found a Bunch of A.R. Andrews bottles. A Relative (great grandaughter) of A.R. Andrews did a google search & found my post in here on the bottles I found. She wanted some. SO, I sent her & her father a whole buunch of them for free. They were both so happy they Cried. Made me happy. Hopefully good karma comes my way. Better to give then recieve. LEON.


----------

